# Why do the doctors not seem concerned??? Frustrated..



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

ABOUT HASHIS!! All they seem to care about it the hypothyroidism that it created, and medicating that. It seems like they would want to get to the root of the problem by doing something to help the actual Hashimoto's, but all they seem concerned about is the thyroid aspect of the disorder. I understand that this is a VERY important aspect, because regulating the thyroid fixes a lot of the miserable symptoms and health issues at hand, but why do they not seem to care about helping the actual Hashi's? Is it because they don't know HOW to help it? I know it's not because there is no way to help it, because dietary changes etc have been proven to help it, but I was the one to have to bring those things up at my appt. I guess I am just frustrated and I don't understand why it seems to keep being "swept under the rug" if you will....anyone else?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Because it is an autoimmune disease there is not known way to get to the root of the problem. Autoimmune diseases have myriad reasons why they exist. Take ulcerative colitis for example. They don't know what causes the body to think the colon is a foreign body and start attacking itself. It is the same with Hashimoto's. Why the body attacks its own thyroid is unknown. It ultimately is not a thyroid issue but an immune issue.

If anyone can figure this out, it would be like finding a cure for all cancers. And probably not attainable.

Dietary changes help SOME people with Hashimoto's. Not everyone. It has not been proven in any clinical studies that I have seen. Therefore traditional physicians do not usually broach the subject. If dietary changes work for you, then in a way you have found your own personal cure.

Maybe you would benefit from seeing a natureopathic physician for an integrated approach?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

To tell you the truth, I pretty much feel like I was not only swept under the rug but also constantly swept out the door, my symptoms shared by multiple doctors who each treated individual symptoms of my thyroid disease.

What's wrong with this picture? 2 1/2 years after being diagnosed as hyperthyroid, ultrasound/scans every 6 months, old nodules growing/new nodules appearing, I make a *third* visit to see one of the most respected EN&T doctors where I live (who used to be a thyroid surgeon) because I'm having a hard time swallowing and I feel like I can't breathe normally. This doctor ordered a barium swallow. He has known me for over 25 years, knows my thyroid diagnosis - but diagnosis my symptoms as allergies and acid reflux. What is wrong with that?

It strikes me that either a lot physicians aren't really knowledgeable about thyroid issues, tests are woefully insensitive to diagnosis, OR maybe treating *symptoms* with expensive office visits, expensive tests, expensive prescription drugs, etc., is preferable/acceptable in our world of healthcare controversy than making an early, definitive diagnosis and treating it ASAP.

In hindsight, I wish the day I first heard the word "nodule" I'd have scheduled surgery. That may be a slight exaggeration but I've invested 2 1/2 years of my life, thousands of dollars, immeasurable stress and frustration into a situation that really didn't need to drag on that long.

I have to believe, considering that the vast majority of members who join and post here have the same basic stories of frustration and lack of professional diagnosis and treatment, that most thyroid patients present their symptoms to their doctors and then the cycle begins. Eventually most of us seem to reach a jumping off point but, great day in the morning, *why does it all have to be so complicated? *


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I DClaire said:


> I have to believe, considering that the vast majority of members who join and post here have the same basic stories of frustration and lack of professional diagnosis and treatment, that most thyroid patients present their symptoms to their doctors and then the cycle begins. Eventually most of us seem to reach a jumping off point but, great day in the morning, *why does it all have to be so complicated? *


I don't agree with that. Most people I know who are being treated for hypthyroid (with and without Hashimoto's) have no issues - they take their meds and feel well. The vast majority of members who join and post here for the most part have some sort of complication with the thyroid and replacement/treatment or other medical issues that they equate to the thyroid.

When is the last time a new member joined here who said, "I am hypothyroid, taking meds, and I am well and just wanted to report that I am am well." It doesn't happen; people who are well generally don't post on internet health forums. We are the outliers. The rest are the norm.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

HeidiBR hit the nail on the head. I have 3 AI diseases, one of my brothers has 5 and the other has 2. There is no known way to stop the AI reaction in the body. They can not treat the Hashi's because they don't know how. All we can do is try to keep our bodies as healthy as possible and minimize stressors to our immune system to help keep the diseases calm.

With most AI diseases all the doctors really have at their disposal is medications and methods to treat the symptoms of their disease, not stop the disease process. In some of the diseases the medications are very effective at improving the quality of life and the disease seems to enter a remission type state.

Fortunately and unfortunately, most AI diseases are not fatal. It doesn't seem to me there is a lot of research ongoing to find out how to prevent the AI reaction from happening in the first place or how to stop it if it does start. Not enough people dying to get enough attention or $'s.....


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for the posts...I guess I was just venting sorry!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

northernlite said:


> I have 3 AI diseases, one of my brothers has 5 and the other has 2.


I've often wondered why immunosuppresants aren't prescribed for people who have autoimmune diseases that dramatically decrease their quality of life. You know, like the drugs they give to organ transplant recipients to turn off their immune systems so they don't reject their transplanted organs. I realize immunosuppressants also have their risks, but they seem like they might be a better option for some AI patients. (Then again, I'm sure there's quite a bit I don't know about autoimmune diseases and why this seemingly simple solution wouldn't work wo well...)


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Oddly enough, I have a dog with two AI diseases. One is rare and difficult where her body rejects its own toenails leaving the quicks exposed which is painful and bloody. She has been through 3 different medications and is currently taking cyclosporine which is an immunosuppressant given to people when they have transplanted organs. The goal is to modify her immune system to stop it from attacking her own body. It is working and her disease is in remission.

So your theory is not far fetched, I am doing it with my dog. There are major risks with turning off the immune system but it is an interesting theory!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I would think that immunosuppressants for people with autoimmune diseases like Hashi's could open up a giant can of worms that goes way beyond quality of life. I wonder if it is being researched? I know I would not want an immunosuppressant if it meant making me vulnerable to other diseases that could make me very sick or kill me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Doing a little digging...it looks like immunosuppressants are being used for extreme cases of autoimmune diseases, so I suppose you could say they're at least exploring the option and considering its drawbacks and benefits.

A couple of examples:

http://www.sclero.org/medical/treatments/mainstream/immunosuppressants.html

http://elaine-moore.suite101.com/immunosuppressant-drugs-a25374


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I recently had a co-worker die from scleroderma and one of my brothers has PSC which is considered terminal. I consider my 3 AI diseases minor but I know there are people with the major AI diseases where immunosuppressant may extend their life and be worth the risk.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Agreed - I would do it for a very serious AI disease. But not for Hashi's, for me.


----------

